# More confused than ever



## Donscarlet (Oct 21, 2018)

I have a Sage Barista Express,already looking at upgrading,there is so much information to take in on different machines and processes I am in a quandary,I think I will pay B B a visit for some advice.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Good idea to visit B.B., however feel free to ask questions here as most of us seasoned folk have been through the upgrade trail


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Some more than others.......and some have been there, done it, got the t-shirt, then downgraded!


----------

